# Contacts Won't Import



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

I just recently moved from a non-smartphone to an Android powered phone. And every time that I choose to import my contacts from my SIM card (which it sees, and sees my contacts), it starts and quits almost immediately and says that there was an error. No error code. I've tried restarting and even resetting the phone. Nothing works. Any help?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What is the model of the Andriod phone? is it running the latest software?


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

Motorola Backflip with Android 2.1 Eclair.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try and upgrade the latest version is 3.1


----------



## HgPot (May 21, 2008)

Go The Power said:


> Try and upgrade the latest version is 3.1


The latest for phones is 2.3.4 Gingerbread.

The latest for tablets is 3.1 Honeycomb.

Some phones, however, have manufacturers that like to not give updates to their Android devices very often, and stop completely prematurely. This phone, Motorola Backflip, is one of those phones with one of those manufacturers. Hence, they've only released updates to 2.1 Eclair.

My phone is rooted and unlocked, with SpeedyRom v7 installed instead of MotoBlur.


----------

